# Old bows intrest



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone interested in these old bows? I'd be glad to give them to anyone who wanted them. My wife grandfather is cleaning out. Shoot me a pm if your interested. 48027 is my zip


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I used to shoot a Mountaineer bow. Hopefully these bows will find a new home and maybe start a bowhunting obsession for a new hunter for many years to come.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I had one of those Mountaineer bows also. Took several deer with it. Any idea what the poundage and draw length is ?


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

There is no markings on it however I just drew it back my guess is 50lbs. My draw is 28in and this is longer so I'm guessing 29in 
Its all yours if you want it. 



stickbow shooter said:


> I had one of those Mountaineer bows also. Took several deer with it. Any idea what the poundage and draw length is ?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

selectcut said:


> There is no markings on it however I just drew it back my guess is 50lbs. My draw is 28in and this is longer so I'm guessing 29in
> Its all yours if you want it.


Thanks for the offer ,I'll check with a few people and see if they are interested.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Technology keeps changing, but those grips look very comfortable.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

I first started hunting with one of those bear whitetails about 16years ago now. I wanted to hunt, so I dug it out and started shooting it. Lot of fun, and good memories. Send em to a happy home.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Bogie, I would like to send them to a good home but no takers yet.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Found a new home for these bow so happy to pass them along. UPaquariest it was great meeting I hope they work out perfect for you and your gf.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Boy does that Darton SL30 bring back memories…at least for me.


----------

